# John Deere R450 swather hydraulics are overheating



## Dvorakfarm (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a 2011 R450 that the hydraulic are over heating. The cooler is clean I have changed the filter and the oil lever is within the marks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk dvorakfarm......a few folks on here have them, perhaps they will opin


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a 2011 R450, but haven't had that issue before. Hopefully somebody else will chime in to help you out and for my future reference. Also, welcome to haytalk.


----------

